# Polished Bliss



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

I received an email this morning about a new Polished Bliss website.

Does anyone know anything about it? Are they back up and running?


----------



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

organgrinder said:


> I received an email this morning about a new Polished Bliss website.
> 
> Does anyone know anything about it? Are they back up and running?


I saw that too are they back??

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Didn’t know they left, did they cease trading?


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

LeeH said:


> Didn't know they left, did they cease trading?


I think they left to go and work for Gyeon


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Polished Bliss was bought by Clean Your Car and they have revamped the PB website and hence the emails sent out overnight to re-activate your account if you held one previously.

Alan W


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Alan W said:


> Polished Bliss was bought by Clean Your Car and they have revamped the PB website and hence the emails sent out overnight to re-activate your account if you held one previously.
> 
> Alan W


Exactly this, I've received my email. I would imagine CYC have been so busy balancing both businesses and in this pandemic. I did notice quite a few products are out of stock and still are.


----------



## mbdj (Jan 17, 2011)

*Polished bliss missing points*

I lost all my points from previous orders so I won't be using them


----------



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

Alan W said:


> Polished Bliss was bought by Clean Your Car and they have revamped the PB website and hence the emails sent out overnight to re-activate your account if you held one previously.
> 
> Alan W


Thanks for the update

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

So the story is to clear up any confusion.

The previous owners of Polished Bliss have now gone on to be Gyeon UK, this is not linked to Polished Bliss nor Clean Your Car.

We now own the Polished Bliss brand and website however faced some teething problems with the website and also making the business fit within our company. To top it off it's been relentlessly busy since lockdown in March so it's been difficult to get anything done with it so please accept our apologies.

We are working hard in the background to merge all of our retail websites as one for order management, stock control and more so things will only improve from now on.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

mbdj said:


> I lost all my points from previous orders so I won't be using them


Please talk to us, happy to look into this and transfer any points owed to you!


----------



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

CleanYourCar said:


> So the story is to clear up any confusion.
> 
> The previous owners of Polished Bliss have now gone on to be Gyeon UK, this is not linked to Polished Bliss nor Clean Your Car.
> 
> ...


Thanks for clearing it up

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Just to let you know, all loyalty points should now be transferred to the new website.


----------



## San21 (Dec 20, 2018)

I have just activated my account via the email received this week and my points have now reappeared.
Always had good service from polished bliss in the past and will order again.


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

£75 for free delivery so lost one it’s USPs in my opinion. Still like the information on the website but can’t see me using them again. Shame as the low free delivery threshold, regular 3 for 2 offers etc were excellent.


----------



## David Herron (Jan 29, 2012)

Polished Bliss were one of the first online retailers where I bought my first proper detailing products and learned alot from their product spotlight videos and product descriptions many years ago. The Christmas boxes containing random products were always good! The free P&P was a bonus, especially to N. Ireland.

Thanks for your service over the years, and good luck with your new venture! Polished Bliss will be missed.


----------

